# Koi Nachwuchs richtig füttern



## Franzbratfisch (4. Mai 2018)

Hallo Teichfreunde,


ich habe in meinem Teich (60m³, Baujahr 2017) letzte Woche 5 kleine Kois einziehen lassen.
Diese sind zwischen 8 und 15cm klein.

Nun habe ich einige Fragen zum Füttern:

ich habe für sie Koi Aufzuchtsfutter 2mm schwimmend gekauft.
Leider schauen sie das Futter nicht mal an geschweige das sie es aufnehmen.
Nach einer Weile im Teich verschwand es im Skimmer. Daraufhin habe ich einen Futterring organisiert aber auch hier wird nichts aufgenommen.

Gibt es Möglichkeiten wie ich die Kois an einer Stelle am Teich an das Futter (füttern) gewöhnen kann?
Sollte man das schwimmende Futter mit sinkendem Futter mischen?
Welches ist das optimale Futter für junge Kois?

MFG


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (4. Mai 2018)

Hallo Franz, 
Also mit 2mm Aufzuchtfutter machst du an sich nichts falsch.
Ich Persönlich nehme das Bakudai 3mm von Niederrhein Koi, dies hat einen recht hohen Proteinanteil mit 48% bin ich der Meinung. 

Von welcher Qualität ist dein Futter?
Mach doch mal Knoblauch mit ran vielleicht hilft das ja.


----------



## rollikoi (4. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

ich mach es kurz, 5 einjährige Koi auf 60m³ Teich. Die finden erstmal genug Naturnahrung beim gründeln, da ist schwimmendes Fertigfutter nicht sonderlich begehrt.
Außerdem sind die Koi gerade eine Woche im Teich, das ist alles neu für sie, die müssen sich erst mal eingewöhnen und Stress abbauen. In ein paar Wochen klappt das dann auch mit dem vorhandenen Futter. Gib ihnen Zeit und einmal die Woche wenig Futter.

LG Bernd


----------



## Lion (4. Mai 2018)

würde auch sagen, die finden genug Nahrung im Teich und
zum füttern kann es evtl. noch zu kalt sein.
Also mach Dir keine Sorgen, freue Dich, dass Du noch nicht zufüttern musst,
Wasserwerte usw. bleiben ohne Zusatzfutter wesentlich besser.
Viel Freude wünscht Léon


----------



## samorai (4. Mai 2018)

Wenn du Proteine füttern willst, Versuche es mal mit Maden, meine nehmen es gerne mal.
Oder Futter als “Lockmittel“ bekommst du in jedem Angelladen.
Versuch macht klug.


----------



## Alfii147 (4. Mai 2018)

Franzbratfisch schrieb:


> Hallo Teichfreunde,
> 
> 
> ich habe in meinem Teich (60m³, Baujahr 2017) letzte Woche 5 kleine Kois einziehen lassen.
> ...



Du hast einen riesigen Teich & 5 kleine Koi eingesetzt, die sich dort drinnen verlieren 
Lasse ihnen mal etwas Zeit, wenn Sie so klein sind, sind sie meist Schreckhaft ..

Leckerlie oder Brotstückchen in die Mitte des Teiches werfen und abwarten..


----------



## Franzbratfisch (15. Mai 2018)

Hallo

ich habe jetzt ein Futter mit 3mm Körnung und einem Anteil von sinkenden Futter.
Jetzt haben sie es angenommen.
Aber immer gemach gemach mit der Fütterei. weniger ist hier mehr.

MFG


----------

